# Milk Testing -- What kind of scale?



## RedLotusNigerians (Dec 13, 2011)

Howdy folks!

Hey, for those here that do milk testing, what kind of scales do you use?  I finally found someone that will get certified and do the testing for me (YAAAY!) but I need to provide the scale for 'em.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

You need to buy a scale that measures in 10ths of pounds. I have a Pelouze scale, I got it through either Hoeggers or Caprine, can't remember which, but each site will say in the description if the scale can be used for DHIR. Mine goes to 70 lbs with 2 revolutions, of course, for milk you don't need that much weight, but I have found mine to be handy for weighing kids too.

Once you get your scale you will need to send it in to your DHIA that you will be doing the testing through to be calibrated. For example, I use the Heart of America DHIA, so I send my scale in to the office closest to me to be calibrated once a year. Your tester should be able to get the address, fee and all the other info for you.


----------



## RedLotusNigerians (Dec 13, 2011)

Do you have the digital type? Looking at both Hoeggers and Caprine, they have the same and they appear to be the hanging-type of scales, whereas if I look for a Pelouze scale via Amazon, results yield flat counter top scales for postal purposes. I imagine either of them would work, right? So long as they can be certified and calibrated?

Have talked to Langston already about testing and what all to do in prep for it, but I did tell the gal that will be getting certified that I'd be covering any costs for her  I'm thinking about getting certified too just so I know the what's what.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I have the hanging scale. I would ask Langston what scale they recommend. Mine is like this: http://hambydairysupply.com/xcart/product.php?productid=1386&cat=316&page=1 I may have gotten it from Hamby, I can't remember now who I got it through. I think the biggest thing is that it measures in 1/10 lb increments.


----------



## RedLotusNigerians (Dec 13, 2011)

Okiedokie -- thank you!


----------

